# Looking for Offshore Trip Sat 07-14-18



## Salty Aggie 93 (Jul 9, 2018)

Trying to line up a last minute offshore trip for 4 on Saturday, 07-14-18 out of Corpus Christi (Packery) or Port Aransas.

Would like to target snapper, mahi, wahoo, AJ, etc.

3 are unexperienced offshore...bass fishermen...who will be happy with any type of game fish action. I can help deckhand, run lines, etc.

email [email protected] if interested


----------

